# Suggestion: Best Shoes for Hike a Bike's



## naked indian (Jul 4, 2007)

Was out at Pisgah forest this weekend. Made it down the most treacherous trails with ridiculous rock gardens and steep downhills unscathed. But then slip and fell while Hike a biking across some rocks.
SPD race shoes are great on an XC course, but not so great for a place where there is lots of hiking and biking.

Any Hike a bike shoe recommendations from individuals who have experience would be greatly appreciated.

Doing the double dare two weekends from now and I need to have the shoes BEFORE then.

your help is greatly appreciated,
thanks ahead of time!:thumbsup:


----------



## LyndaW (Jul 22, 2005)

The Pearl Izumi X-Alp Enduro Shoes are designed exactly for this. I saw folks wearing them at Trans Rockies this year and coveted them while I was slipping around the endless hike-a-bikes in my Sidis.


----------



## teamdicky (Jan 12, 2004)

These:

https://teamdicky.blog.com/3924226/


----------



## teamdicky (Jan 12, 2004)

naked indian said:


> Was out at Pisgah forest this weekend.


So you had some fun with the Zerohorsepower boys, huh?

Little bit of hikey-bikey up there in the mountains.

Rubber soles.

Get some.


----------



## naked indian (Jul 4, 2007)

teamdicky said:


> So you had some fun with the Zerohorsepower boys, huh?
> 
> Little bit of hikey-bikey up there in the mountains.
> 
> ...


Didnt have SOME FUN, had TONS OF FUN. Them folks is alright. They all speak highly of you. You sir are a well liked individual. Good times, them folks are pro's no doubt about it. You going to be at the D D?

O BTW, I will get some of those shoes, thanks for the tip, Im sure it will prevent an embarassing old lady fall like the one I had at Farlow gap...
Ive fallen and I cant get up...LMAO


----------



## teamdicky (Jan 12, 2004)

naked indian said:


> You going to be at the D D?


As a matter of fact that's the very next thing on my agenda.


----------



## BeerCan (Aug 29, 2006)

http://www.backcountryoutlet.com/outlet/SHI0130/Shimano-America-MT70-Mountain-Bike-Shoe-Mens.html

I needed a shoe with the same requirements for my adventure racing. I ended up with the Shimano MT70. Comfortable, great traction and semi waterproof. Contrary to what the backcountry site says these were designed for AR racing and trail use. Downside is it has laces instead of buckles. Overall I like them much better than my way more expensive specialized carbon pro's.


----------



## mtnfiend (Feb 26, 2004)

I kind of like these guys. I've been using them for a few years now. They are nice and wide, which I like for long days in the saddle. And only $49.99 on Bike Nashbar.


----------



## ionsmuse (Jul 14, 2005)

As to the more trail shoe-esque models out there, I have a question of folks: are they stiff enough to ride gnar for hours hours (especially singlespeed) without killing your feet? I think flex in the tradition hiking sense it not compatible with true endurance cycling shoes.

The Specialized shoes are cambered (not unlike mountaineering boots), they tilt up a bit in the toes (not utterly unlike elf shoes) which lets them be stiff and still hike pretty well. They have good rubber soles.

Mine are about dead after 18 months of thrashing. Bums me out, but the dollar-month ratio is about the same as trail runners.


----------



## metro (Sep 5, 2007)

I’ve tried the Pearl Izumi X-alp Enduros and wasn’t a big fan as the soles were way to flexy. I’d definitely not recommend them for a single speed unless you plan to do a lot of walking. I’m riding Time ATAC XS pedals and I still managed to get some serious hot spots on my feet due to the foot bed/sole flex while pushing the middle and big rings. It was decent in the granny gear but that’s about it. Great for walking in but not so great for pedaling in unless you use a pedal with some serious platform. I’d hate to think about mashing a big gear wearing those puppies and using an egg beater pedal. However my buddy rides with those shoes and the hugh jass time platform pedals and really likes the setup. I’ve also tried the Cannondales and Shimanos mentioned above and neither one worked out for me due to the flex in the sole/footbed area. Again it might be a different story if you are riding some big platform pedals or aren’t bothered by hot spots on your foot.

Dicky’s definitely got it down with the rubber sole idea. I’ve been looking into some rubber sole options from Lake and Northwave because I can’t show up to a gun fight wearing the same shoes as Dicky. It just wouldn’t be right for me or him.


----------



## naked indian (Jul 4, 2007)

metro said:


> I've tried the Pearl Izumi X-alp Enduros and wasn't a big fan as the soles were way to flexy. I'd definitely not recommend them for a single speed unless you plan to do a lot of walking. I'm riding Time ATAC XS pedals and I still managed to get some serious hot spots on my feet due to the foot bed/sole flex while pushing the middle and big rings. It was decent in the granny gear but that's about it. Great for walking in but not so great for pedaling in unless you use a pedal with some serious platform. I'd hate to think about mashing a big gear wearing those puppies and using an egg beater pedal. However my buddy rides with those shoes and the hugh jass time platform pedals and really likes the setup. I've also tried the Cannondales and Shimanos mentioned above and neither one worked out for me due to the flex in the sole/footbed area. Again it might be a different story if you are riding some big platform pedals or aren't bothered by hot spots on your foot.
> 
> Dicky's definitely got it down with the rubber sole idea. I've been looking into some rubber sole options from Lake and Northwave because I can't show up to a gun fight wearing the same shoes as Dicky. It just wouldn't be right for me or him.


Actually been looking at LAKE MTB shoes. Anyone have any experience with those how bout those Vibram soles whats good on that?


----------



## ash240 (Jun 2, 2007)

Which Lake's? Some of them are really really terrible.


----------



## MarkoInTheBoat (Apr 16, 2006)

naked indian said:


> Actually been looking at LAKE MTB shoes. Anyone have any experience with those how bout those Vibram soles whats good on that?


I have been using the MX190's since they were called something else like the 305's. I am on my 3rd season with this pair, they have held up incredibly. The Vibram soles are heavy duty and really heavy. I have considered shaving down some of the excess tread but the weight isn't that big of a deal to me.

I wouldn't recommend these shoes unless you plan on doing some serious hike-a-biking. All that said, I love mine and will definitely be getting a new pair if the ones I am wearing now ever wear out.

Hey EdE, weren't you thinking about getting a pair of 190's?


----------



## naked indian (Jul 4, 2007)

LAKE MX165 Been searching and this is what I think might work. And YES, where I will be there will be some serious hike a bikes.


----------



## Mike Brown (Mar 12, 2004)

*These.*

Great shoe, durable, stiff enough, worked awesome on the CT trip. Highly recommend. 
Here's the linky:
http://bike.shimano.com/publish/con...s/shoes/mtb/product.-code-SH-MT52.-type-.html
Picture wouldn't attach for somoe reason.


----------



## playpunk (Apr 1, 2005)

this is weird, but I actually don't mind a hike a bike in my ultra bling carbon soled sidi dragons. plus, the soles are replaceable. wear em out, stick some fresh rubber on. 

and the rubber is actually sticky, unlike most other mtb shoes I've worn.


----------



## dkline (May 22, 2006)

They look great except that they don't have cleats!


----------



## Broussard (Mar 17, 2005)

*Mx165*



naked indian said:


> LAKE MX165 Been searching and this is what I think might work. And YES, where I will be there will be some serious hike a bikes.


They're great.

And I have to get off and walk ALL THE TIME.

ZB


----------



## 12wheels (Dec 10, 2005)

*Lakes*

I've been using a pair of the vibram soled mx220's for 4 years and really like them. They are similar to the mx165 and are great for hiking and have held up well. I also have a pair of mx190's which I like but prefer shoes without rackets or any mechanical closing system. Ratchets break, I destroyed two sets of Sidi's version, and can get jammed with mud or snow .


----------



## ionsmuse (Jul 14, 2005)

Any of you MX165 users care to comment of the sole stiffness v. a Sidi (or comparable)? I think the demise of my Specialized shoes was accelerated by rocks eating at the carbon soles.


----------



## naked indian (Jul 4, 2007)

Broussard said:


> They're great.
> 
> And I have to get off and walk ALL THE TIME.
> 
> ZB


I ordered a pair of those Lake 165's since I could not locate the ones dicky recommended stateside, will gladly let you know how it works out since at the D D I will really get to test the hell out of them...


----------



## Broussard (Mar 17, 2005)

*stiffness*



ionsmuse said:


> Any of you MX165 users care to comment of the sole stiffness v. a Sidi (or comparable)? I think the demise of my Specialized shoes was accelerated by rocks eating at the carbon soles.


They're not as stiff as my Sidi roadie slippers, but they're as stiff or stiffer than any
other MTB shoe I've tried. I've ridden them through a 24 without even changing socks.
No hot spots, no problems.

As far as cons - they're heavy, and you may need to trim the sole a bit around the
cleat.


----------



## Broussard (Mar 17, 2005)

*DD approved / smack-talk crossover*



naked indian said:


> I ordered a pair of those Lake 165's since I could not locate the ones dicky recommended stateside, will gladly let you know how it works out since at the D D I will really get to test the hell out of them...


One pair of MX165's has already been ridden (and hiked) to victory at the DD....


----------



## naked indian (Jul 4, 2007)

Broussard said:


> One pair of MX165's has already been ridden (and hiked) to victory at the DD....


Funny you say that, I was just looking over the web site and looking at the previous years results.... Man Its going to be a tough 24 hours out there, I got to admit, as good and as fit as I am riding and feeling, I am Nervous...


----------



## ionsmuse (Jul 14, 2005)

Broussard said:


> They're not as stiff as my Sidi roadie slippers, but they're as stiff or stiffer than any
> other MTB shoe I've tried. I've ridden them through a 24 without even changing socks.
> No hot spots, no problems.
> 
> ...


Sweet. My next pair of shoes.


----------



## ionsmuse (Jul 14, 2005)

Broussard said:


> They're not as stiff as my Sidi roadie slippers, but they're as stiff or stiffer than any
> other MTB shoe I've tried. I've ridden them through a 24 without even changing socks.
> No hot spots, no problems.
> 
> ...


Sweet. My next pair of shoes.


----------



## bigdudecycling (Aug 16, 2007)

I've got some X-alp Low's. They are great for when I know i'm gonna be hiking a lot. Really feel like a sneaker. The stiffness is pretty low, so you will notice a big difference when pedaling. But I can also walk into a store with these on and not hear the click-clack and have people wondering what is on my feet.


----------



## sherpaxc (Aug 12, 2005)

Rigid SS rider here and Lake 165 wearer for the past 3 years. I LOVE them for SS riding and hike a biking. Plenty stiff enough to transfer power but you can hike all day in them. Did the Taos DB race last year and did tons of hiking and never once had an issue with them. Tad on the heavy side but the soles far outweigh the negatives.


----------



## 71 10-7 (Nov 8, 2004)

Another vote for the Lake MX 165's. I've had my pair for two years and they are still going strong. Sole is what you would find on a hiking boot, thick rubber lugs. Shoe is still plenty stiff for good power transfer. Also, has an inner lacing system and three outer velcro straps. I feel I can dial in the shoe fit with the inner laces to accommodate for extra socks or swelling feet during a long day in the saddle. They are heavy though.


----------



## wv_bob (Sep 12, 2005)

Hey, I'm not into endurance racing, but I am looking for a new pair of shoes and that's how I found this thread ... 

Those Lake MX 165s look like would fit the bill for me, so I wondered if I could get opinions on how they fit. Do the Lakes have plenty of width? I've been off the bike for a while due to an injury and then life just getting in the way, and now my old Diadoras still fit but now are too tight. How accurate is the sizing, or in other words, is a size 9, pretty close to what a 9 would be in a pair of sneakers? There's nowhere near here where I could check them out in person, so I'm at the mercy of mail order.

Thanks in advance,

Bob


----------



## Broussard (Mar 17, 2005)

*fit*

I've had diadora chili's in 44 and 45.

44 was a little snug, 45 was a little loose.

I've got the Lakes in 44.5, and they are just right. Whatever
feels good in Diadora for you ought to be good.

I sorta feel like the lakes are a *touch* wider for a given size,
and seem to also have a slightly wider toe box than the 
diadoras.


----------



## wv_bob (Sep 12, 2005)

Broussard said:


> I've had diadora chili's in 44 and 45.
> 
> 44 was a little snug, 45 was a little loose.
> 
> ...


Good to have some brand specific advice, thanks

My diadora's fit like a tight glove - not too uncomfortable to ride in, but tight enough that I take some time adjusting the laces everytime I put them on to try and give myself some wiggle room. It doesn't really help, except in a psychological sense 

Thinking about stepping up a 1/2 size to give myself a little more room to spread out.


----------



## BrentP (Jul 6, 2007)

LyndaW said:


> The Pearl Izumi X-Alp Enduro Shoes are designed exactly for this. I saw folks wearing them at Trans Rockies this year and coveted them while I was slipping around the endless hike-a-bikes in my Sidis.


I concur. I have the X-Alps and they can't be beat for long rides that involve ugly hike-a-bike sections. I've used them in 24 Hour races, and they're also extremely comfortable.

Here's a review of the shoe from Bicycling Mag.
http://www.bicycling.com/article/0,6610,s-6-3-16596-1,00.html


----------



## wv_bob (Sep 12, 2005)

wv_bob said:


> Good to have some brand specific advice, thanks
> 
> My diadora's fit like a tight glove - not too uncomfortable to ride in, but tight enough that I take some time adjusting the laces everytime I put them on to try and give myself some wiggle room. It doesn't really help, except in a psychological sense
> 
> Thinking about stepping up a 1/2 size to give myself a little more room to spread out.


Quick update - I got the Lake MX165's yesterday. They look like a really well built quality shoe, but they're narrow in the same way my Diadoras are. I stepped up from a Diadora 42 (8-1/2) to a Lake 43 (9- 9-1/2), and they fit exactly the same. So .. .back they go. It was worth a shot, I'm pretty sure I'd have been satisfied with the Lakes if they were wider.


----------



## esilvassy (Jul 25, 2006)

wv_bob said:


> Quick update - I got the Lake MX165's yesterday. They look like a really well built quality shoe, but they're narrow in the same way my Diadoras are. I stepped up from a Diadora 42 (8-1/2) to a Lake 43 (9- 9-1/2), and they fit exactly the same. So .. .back they go. It was worth a shot, I'm pretty sure I'd have been satisfied with the Lakes if they were wider.


The last time I looked at lakes site they had wide widths available.
Not sure if they are more direct then where you got them from but it is worth a look


----------



## BrentP (Jul 6, 2007)

wv_bob said:


> Quick update - I got the Lake MX165's yesterday. They look like a really well built quality shoe, but they're narrow in the same way my Diadoras are. I stepped up from a Diadora 42 (8-1/2) to a Lake 43 (9- 9-1/2), and they fit exactly the same. So .. .back they go. It was worth a shot, I'm pretty sure I'd have been satisfied with the Lakes if they were wider.


Try the Pearl Izumi's mentioned earlier. I have wide feet and they are the most comfortable cycling shoe I've ever worn. Perfect for epic rides and hike-a-bikes.


----------



## wv_bob (Sep 12, 2005)

Haven't found any MX165's in wide, and I don't think Lake makes the 165 any more.

I'm not sure I like the material the PIs are made of, but I do see them recommended a lot. I'll take a closer look, thanks.


----------

